# Dunedin Florida Bicycle Show & Swap Meet 2017



## TheFizzer (Dec 13, 2016)

3rd Annual Rat Riders & Gulf Kruisers vintage & custom bicycle show & swap meet. This is a fun family event to show off your cool bike & maybe even buy, sell or trade some bikes or parts. All the details are listed on the flyer. We will have door prizes, snacks, drinks, event shirts for sale & a bicycle raffle. All proceeds benefit The Dunedin Boy Scout Troop 10. Please feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 21, 2016)

WOW!!!!!! Look what was donated by ebay member bicyclebones. A Delta Rocket Ray light & Junior Delta Rocket Ray headlight. $175 value. This will be raffled off at the show


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 30, 2016)

We'll be giving away this original paint Rollfast from the late 50's.


----------



## KevinM (Dec 31, 2016)

Where would a person fly in to see this show and swap? I am from Texas.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 2, 2017)

You would fly into Tampa or Clearwater/St. Pete


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 7, 2017)

Coming up soon.  The boy scouts will have drinks & snacks for sale at the show


----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 11, 2017)

Any pictures from last year's show?


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 20, 2017)

NEW DATE is MAY 20


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 20, 2017)

Here's a few pics from last year


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 20, 2017)

That's the biggest headlight in the world!


----------



## Sprockets (May 7, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2017)

Can you tell me who owns this bike ('37 RMS)? Bill Triplett? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## TheFizzer (May 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Can you tell me who owns this bike ('37 RMS)? Bill Triplett? Thanks, Shawn
> 
> View attachment 463973



I'm not sure who the owner is.


----------



## buck hughes (May 9, 2017)

who owns the steam punk bike the one with the huge light -is it for sale?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2017)

TheFizzer said:


> I'm not sure who the owner is.





Thanks. If anyone knows the owner of this bike please contact me. @CWCMAN any ideas?


----------



## CWCMAN (May 9, 2017)

Shawn,
I am aware of this 37. I have a picture of that bike but I do not have any serial or owner info.

Anyone know the owner?


----------



## TheFizzer (May 10, 2017)

I will keep an eye out for the bike again this year & let you all know


----------



## TheFizzer (May 14, 2017)

Next weekend!!!


----------



## iswingping (May 15, 2017)

That RMS has quite a following.  Any sighting this year?


----------



## TheFizzer (May 16, 2017)

Event shirts


----------



## TheFizzer (May 16, 2017)

Give away bikes


----------



## TheFizzer (May 19, 2017)

See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## TheFizzer (May 20, 2017)

Pics from todays event.


----------



## mike j (May 21, 2017)

Nice photo's, some great bikes, looks like it was fun.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for the pics looks like a little bit of everything there! Cool travel trailers and buses. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (May 21, 2017)

thanks for the pictures ,a lot of nice bikes  from bicycle larry


----------



## wcw2323 (Jun 6, 2017)

TheFizzer said:


> Give away bikes
> 
> View attachment 467423



Hello!
I couldn't make this year's show...
Is this an annual event or do you have a Summer or Fall meet also?


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 6, 2017)

wcw2323 said:


> Hello!
> I couldn't make this year's show...
> Is this an annual event or do you have a Summer or Fall meet also?



We have this once a year around the same time


----------

